#launchpad-meeting 2006-11-24
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> hi
<danilos> hi all
<SteveA> let's start anyway
<danilos> sure
<SteveA> first of all, what are you guys currently working on?
<danilos> sorry if I confused you today Steve, I guess my connection to #launchpad dropped, while I was stil in #canonical
<danilos> (and I lost my phone in Sunnyvale, so  didn't have your number right away)
<SteveA> danilos: ok.  I was worried you were ill like many people seem to be right now
<danilos> no, I am fine, or at least not counting mental illness :)
<carlos> atm, I'm finishing bug-68014
<carlos> about the reverting translations
<SteveA> what's left to do there, carlos?
<carlos> and have pending TranslationReview's review answer
<danilos> anyway, I am wrapping up firefox stuff... I managed to break PO import (i.e. some tests are failing for me), so I am fixing that now
<carlos> SteveA: improve the 'locking' detection code
<carlos> actually, make it work as it should
<danilos> I also have a couple simple bugfixes on my plate
<carlos> and fix all tests
<carlos> I would like to leave it in the review queue today
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> we should get it reviewed as a priority
<SteveA> danilos: tell me about how the FF stuff is going
<danilos> sure
<danilos> I have import and export working, but still have to switch to store actual alternate_msgid inside potmsgset table (I started with storing an ID into pomsgid table, but Carlos and I discussed it on UDS, and agreed that there is no point in that)
<danilos> since the code involves changes to PO import/export as well, I have that slightly broken right now
<danilos> and I haven't yet ported all the other importing mechanisms to ITranslationImport (such as tarballs, KDE langpacks,...)
<danilos> I also have OOo import but no export yet
<carlos> danilos: could you finish FF without changing tarballs and KDE langpacks?
<danilos> carlos: yes, that's the plan, actually
<carlos> ok, I would prefer to do that in different branches so we get smaller branches and merges more often...
<danilos> carlos: sure, makes sense
<carlos> ff is already quite big..
<SteveA> there seem to be a lot of unfinished branches on the PendingReviews page 
<SteveA> and, having code that is not landed on mainline, well, it gets more difficult to maintain as time goes on
<carlos> bug-44214 is already answered and should be ready to merge, unless I missed anything
<danilos> I have a couple which are partial bug-fixes for some of my in-progress bugs
<SteveA> what's a partial bug fix?
<carlos> the other branches I have there are not high priority and I had to leave them stopped because are not near finishing. Though, I want to resume them as soon as possible
<danilos> which fixes some instances of the problem (eg. the one with legend being shown on pages when no language stats are shown)
<danilos> (and there are several templates, and one of them will require some code refactoring to fix it cleanly)
<SteveA> danilos: I see.  thanks.  although it seems strange to me that it needs the same kind of fix in many places 
<danilos> SteveA: well, we have page which list multiple POtemplates, and only a single "legend", and another page which has a single POtemplate and "legend"
<carlos> danilos: couldn't we share some code there?
<danilos> carlos: sure, but that exactly means some "code refactoring" I mentioned above :)
<carlos> I see
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> so, thinking concretely about the data-loss fix
<SteveA> carlos, you said you expect it to be up for review today?
<danilos> btw, we also have more of those +rosetta-index oopses for yesterday
<carlos> I hope that, yes, unless the tests gave me more problems than they should...
<SteveA> how big is the diff?
<carlos> it's not working so I don't know how will be the final diff, but it shouldn't be more than 100-200 line changes/additions
<carlos> without counting tests
<carlos> even less...
<SteveA> ok, so a smallish review
<carlos> I think so, yes
<SteveA> so, we should get it reviewed by someone right away, when it is ready
<carlos> I think test changes will be higher than code changes
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> danilos: about the FF work, how long do you think before you can get something for review?
<danilos> SteveA: just a couple of days--tuesday/wednesday most likely
<SteveA> and what parts of the spec does that cover?
<danilos> SteveA: any chance of getting this cherrypicked before 1.0 if review goes favourably and without too many changes?
<danilos> SteveA: well, complete spec: we get Firefox XPI export/import
<SteveA> ok, so the expectation we're talking about is the firefox support spec being up for review by wednesday?
<danilos> exactly
<danilos> with full tests
<SteveA> that would be wonderful.  how confident do you feel about that?
<danilos> pretty confident
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<danilos> if I run into problems, I'll ask carlos for some help
<SteveA> also, tell me and kikok
<carlos> danilos: please, do it
<SteveA> we want to hear about your problems
<SteveA> and when things go well too
<danilos> and he won't mind at all, since he'd like to get to know the code for kde plural forms bug
<SteveA> just ping us on irc and tell us things
<SteveA> about how it is going
<danilos> SteveA: ok, I know I've been pretty bad about communicating with you
<danilos> and kiko
<SteveA> looks like we're planning to have FF stuff rolled out around 12 December
<carlos> SteveA: should we talk also about Rosetta DB optimizations?
<danilos> SteveA: how does that fit into 1.0 and time-based releases after that?
<carlos> btw, I will be off the week before that (4th-10th)
<SteveA> danilos: we still need to work that out
<danilos> SteveA: ok, I'll start some discussion on launchpad list
<SteveA> about what?
<SteveA> kiko and I have been discussing what to do about 1.0->1.1
<SteveA> we need to discuss the whole thing with mark today (in about 10 mins)
<SteveA> and then write a plan for it
<danilos> well, about what is going to be the meaning of 1.1, 2.0 etc.
<SteveA> I don't think there's much to discuss on the launchpad list yet, until we've got approval for the basic idea
<danilos> iow, I am not entirely sure I understand what you mean by that
<danilos> are we simply going to replace our "rollouts" with "releases"?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> we'll still do regular rollouts every 1-2 weeks
<SteveA> or 2-3 weeks
<SteveA> we'll do planning of features on a 13 week cycle
<danilos> ok, we're probably getting into marketing area then, if I am not mistaken?
<SteveA> I don't want a lot of discussion on the list.  I just want to receive comments and feedback at this point
<danilos> SteveA: ok, sure, I'll think about it some more, and post you my comments
<SteveA> once we've got the general direction approved, then I'd like discussion with everyone
<danilos> yeah, got it
<SteveA> let's talk about the db optimizations
<danilos> ok, let me check if stub updated the spec with latest "findings" from UDS
<carlos> kiko suggested to implement it before improve translation form performance
<carlos> I really don't mind to do it before or after that
<danilos> I don't think stub updated it; we basically agreed that we want all our 40+M row tables merged into one
<carlos> but I guess that will only delay the performance fix
<danilos> well, I think the kiko's suggestion is because we probably won't need much translation form optimization work afterwards
<danilos> we're currently doing joins across 3 40M row tables, and we'd be doing it over 1 50M row table afterwards instead
<carlos> well, I don't think it's a bad thing to change the way suggestions work as we planned to do it
<carlos> that will allow us to scale better in the future
<SteveA> hey kiko
<kiko> ho SteveA 
<SteveA> I'm waiting on hold, btw
<danilos> hey kiko
<SteveA> on the subject of the FF spec
<SteveA> danilo is pretty confident that it will be up for review, with tests etc. by wednesday
<SteveA> if that's so, I expect it to be rolled out right before or after the xmas break
<SteveA> carlos expects the data-loss fixes to be up for review tonight
<danilos> SteveA: hum, when's the christmas break? (you mentioned 12 December above, but that doesn't sound "christmassy" to me ;)
<SteveA> it is a small patch
<SteveA> danilos: did I?  for some reason I wrote 24 dec in my notes
<SteveA> must have got confused with today's date
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, you said 12 December
<danilos> <SteveA> looks like we're planning to have FF stuff rolled out around 12 December
<SteveA> ok, that's more like it
<SteveA> there remains a question about when to do the DB optimisations discussed at UDS
<kiko> I think that is really important
<kiko> it will make performance much better
<SteveA> it would have the most effect across most users
<danilos> if we want to use that to fix timeouts as well, it should be of relatively high priotity
<danilos> s/priotity/priority/
<kiko> and it will allow improvements later to be made much more easily
<danilos> and I'd also need somewhat for proper search support
<carlos> kiko: I'm fine, as long as we don't forget the suggestions improvements we had planned before that DB change
<SteveA> we didn't yet talk about: search, translation review, OO work
<kiko> carlos, I think the suggestions improvements may be rendered unnecessary by the DB work.
<danilos> ok, we've had john berkus (I think) from postgres to join us on db optimisations session on UDS as well
<kiko> SteveA, this new age is very soothing
<carlos> kiko: well, I think that we should do it, better code, more clean, and will allow us to scale much more in the future...
<SteveA> I think I'll dial back in and cowboy the leader code in there
<kiko> carlos, what are you referring to there?
<danilos> he mentioned a really cool thing about something called "partial indexes" (well, I thought it was cool anyway), where you can have indexes for only some values of certain column in a table
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> not in pg8.1 I think
<carlos> kiko: well, instead of doing 3-4 queries for each entry to get all suggestions, making just one query
<danilos> i.e. we'd also need to add "language" column to our potranslations table, so we can have per-language indexes
<carlos> with the change danilos just said, we could split our DB per language in different databases
<danilos> (and just to explain the context, we were very much concerned about performance of substring searches in 12M row table)
<carlos> reducing the amount of rows too
<danilos> carlos: I think there is actually no need to split database if we can have partial indexes
<carlos> danilos: I said that we could, not that we should do it right now
<danilos> but as kiko said, yes, this requires 8.2, and stub didn't seem too fond of the idea
<carlos> it's just one idea from Mark
<carlos> so I was pointing that we would be able to implement it
<kiko> danilos, yeah. we can do that later, anyway. a partial index on approved strings would be cool, I can see.
<danilos> well, maybe "not too fond" is a bit too strong; he just mentioned something about it not being too simple to do (=time, care)
<danilos> but that it's planned anyway
<kiko> carlos, so what about TR? I saw the UI at allhands and had some comments.. do you have time for it in the short term?
<carlos> time to finish it?
<carlos> or to implement your comments?
<carlos> both answers are 'yes'
<kiko> both yes
<carlos> I got an initial review from Bjorn
<carlos> I will address all his comments and once that's approved, I will implement the UI changes you suggested
<carlos> so I don't complicate bjorn's life too much
<kiko> ok.
<carlos> hmm, not sure whether that expression is valid too in English... ;-)
<kiko> it is!
<carlos> ok ;-)
<carlos> next point?
<carlos> or do you have a phone call now?
<kiko> we're mid-phone call, yes
<danilos> according to SteveA's summary of points above, OO work
<carlos> ok
<kiko> yes, please dive in
<danilos> ok, I'll put out current state anyway, so you can comment when you get back
<kiko> and tell us all about this OO work
<danilos> it's the same as pre-UDS/AllHands: OOo import is working (importing single GSI file into multiple translation domains), export not started yet
<danilos> on UDS/AllHands, had a couple discussions with doko (OOo package maintainer) about how to best provide GSI files for him, and what domains to use, so need to incorporate his feedback as well (i.e. some bits different for help translation--actually have to check with him for more details on that one)
<danilos> (which reminds me: carlos and I also had a discussion with pitti on documentation language packs, and one of the suggestions was to actually support direct import/export of DocBook XML files in Rosetta, just like we're going to support other formats such as FF/OOo)
<carlos> danilos: anyway, that's another spec that we should write and plan to implement, if we have time
<danilos> carlos: right, but that's another thing distro team wants of launchpad, so I thought I should also bring it up ;)
#launchpad-meeting 2006-11-26
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad-meeting.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
* #canonical-ops is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 10:42am
#launchpad-meeting 2008-11-18
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 21:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's asiapac reviewer's meeting.  who's here today?
<thumper> here
<jml> hi
<jml> I am here.
<jml> and I bet mwhudson is too
<mwhudson> hello
<barry> hi guys
<barry> apologies for being a little disorganized today.  i moved and my isp screwed me over ;)
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * What support can beuno and mrevell offer during the review process? (mrevell)
<barry>  * Email cover letter to ml after pre-imp call? - barry
<barry>  * If there's time, the old boring script
<barry>    * Next meeting
<barry>    * Action items
<barry>    * Queue status
<barry>    * Mentoring update
<barry> [TOPIC]  * What support can beuno and mrevell offer during the review process? (mrevell)
<MootBot> New Topic:   * What support can beuno and mrevell offer during the review process? (mrevell)
<barry> so, at the ameu meeting we talked about beuno and mrevell helping w/preimps and reviews
<barry> beuno mostly about ui stuff and mrevell about help, etc
<barry> they're also invited to the reviewer meetings and we can use them in m-p's
<mwhudson> i would say, particularly for beuno that review is too late
<jml> right.
<thumper> agreed
<jml> whereas, I think that for doc changes, reviews are at about the right time
<barry> mwhudson: yes, agreed, though i wonder if he should be a reviewer for all ui changes
<jml> that would be interesting
<barry> though he /should/ be involved earlier, maybe he /must/ be involved at review time?
<mwhudson> jml: indeed
<jml> if he can keep up with the load, I think that would be a good idea
<mwhudson> barry: i'd worry that he'd become a bottleneck
<mwhudson> but maybe it's worth a try
<jml> it'll still add review latency problems
<jml> which will discourage trivial UI patches.
<jml> although, even if it's a post-merge review it'll probably help
<barry> right.  i just think with all the redesign going on, we need someone to make sure things are consistent
<jml> the big danger to watch out for is ending up with another situation like db patches.
<barry> i know review latency is a big problem for you guys
<barry> jml: yes, great point
<barry> jml: though it'll be different because it wouldn't be on such a limited clock tick
<jml> this is why I think post-merge UI reviews are worth considering
<mwhudson> yes, that's perhaps a good idea
<barry> jml: ui pre-imps & post-merge reviews?
<jml> yes, although that brings me to my next thought :)
<jml> which is that nominally, we share few core hours with Martin.
<jml> that said, 2/3 of us rarely do UI work anyway.
<barry> yeah, that does suck
<mwhudson> and martin is an insane insomniac
 * barry had him and sinzui at his house all last week :)
<barry> ok.  i'll powwow with martin and see if he has some ideas, suggestions, preferences
<mwhudson> sounds sane
<barry> cool
<barry> please do let me know if you have more ideas here.  i don't want to impose any more bottlenecks, just looking forward a bit to handling big ui changes
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Email cover letter to ml after pre-imp call? - barry
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Email cover letter to ml after pre-imp call? - barry
<mwhudson> does anyone actually read the review list any more?
<mwhudson> i haven't been able to keep up for months
<thumper> I don't
<thumper> too busy
<barry> mwhudson: i'm thinking of sending it to the launchpad list.  bad idea?
<thumper> I think that'll make the launchpad list even more unfollowable
<mwhudson> anyway
<jml> barry: what's the thinking behind the idea?
<mwhudson> barry: what
<mwhudson> right, what jml said
<thumper> is the intent to make people do more pre-impls?
<barry> thumper: partly that yes.  also so people have a better idea about what is going on and to spur wider discussion -- when people care
<barry> you'd probably ignore most of it, but something might catch your eye
<barry> better to do so early on than in the review process
<barry> i'm trying to write my covers right up front
<thumper> if people could give useful subject lines it might help more
<jml> hmm.
<thumper> so I don't have to read the messages
<jml> barry: I wonder if this is the right tool to solve the problem.
<barry> jml: maybe not
<jml> barry: my cover letters often say what I'm solving, what approach I'm taking and why. But they also discuss details of the implementation that simply aren't there pre-impl
<jml> barry: my guess is that if I did cover letters up front, I'd still need something like a cover letter sent on review.
<barry> jml: yes.  i start the cover when i start the branch.  it helps crystallize my thinking.  i add pre-imp call notes, then implementation details as i'm working on it, so by the time i'm done, it's an accurate (hopefully helpful) detailed explanation of what i've done
<jml> barry: so, another thing we could try is this:
<jml> when you start working on something, set the bug to "in progress", and put an interesting comment in.
<thumper> or, dare I say it, a work in progress merge proposal
<barry> thumper: ?
<jml> thumper: I've got a bug filed saying that there should be a stronger association between the two :P
<barry> jml: between bugs and m-ps?
<jml> barry: specifically between bug/branch links and m-ps
<jml> barry: but bugs and m-ps would follow, I hope.
<barry> jml: that will be awesome
<jml> barry: the bug is pretty vague :)
<barry> :)
<jml> barry: that said, I do think that using the bug / blueprint tracker for this is the right way to go.
<jml> barry: as individuals, we have a finer level of control over what bugs we find interesting.
<barry> jml: yes.  for me, it all starts at the bug/blueprint
<jml> plus we have the advantage of making that decision whenever we wish, rather than when an email appears in our inbox.
<barry> right
<jml> cool.
<barry> that's all i have on this topic.  obviously my thoughts aren't fully baked
<barry> one more topic not on the agenda
 * jml needs to configure flashing red lights to go off when bug 173633 gets started.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173633 in launchpad-bazaar "Listing of branches per-user per-project" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173633
<barry> [TOPIC] mapping m-p states with lp review process
<MootBot> New Topic:  mapping m-p states with lp review process
<barry> or something like that
<barry> we had a discussion at ameu about how to map our current lp review states onto m-p states
<thumper> which I didn't fully agree with
<barry> there was a vigorous discussion about it!
<jml> I didn't follow that discussion.
<barry> so just to summarize...
<barry> we had strong but not unanimous agreement that...
<barry> needs-reply == needs-fixing
<thumper> +1
<barry> merge-approved == approve
<thumper> +1
<barry> merge-conditional == approve + comment
<thumper> +1
<barry> and most people don't like resubmit :)
 * thumper maybe does agree
<thumper> we shouldn't have resubmit
<thumper> because we talk to each other
<barry> or at least, we as lp developers should never get a resubmit
<jml> right. pre-impl calls basically make it unnecessary.
<thumper> right
<barry> though we might when/if we start taking floss contributions
<thumper> we don't develop in a vacuum
<thumper> barry: agreed
<jml> thumper: speak for yourself!
<barry> jml: there's no air in oz?
<jml> thumper: I find hacking in a vacuum reduces the pressure.
<thumper> jml: well, that is certainly true
<thumper> jml: and you often get shit done
<jml> barry: only the best air on earth!
 * jml was making a terrible pun, actually
<barry> :-D
<barry> so, sounds like you guys like the ameu decision?
<jml> yeah.
<thumper> yep
<mwhudson> yes
<barry> cool
<barry> well, that's it for me.  anything on your minds?
<thumper> just vegie curry
<jml> the absence of lunch :)
<barry> you eat, i'll sleep
<barry> see you next week!
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 21:31.
<jml> see ya :)
<barry> thanks guys
<jml> barry: thanks
#launchpad-meeting 2008-11-19
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu reviewer's meeting.  who's here today?
<rockstar> me
<mrevell> me
<abentley> me
<adeuring> me
<bigjools> me
<allenap> me, but only half (sprinting in Lexington)
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<abentley> allenap: m ?
<danilos> me
<allenap> abentley: This week it's e
<flacoste> me
<mars> me
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry> i don't have much today...
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Agreement on statuses:
<barry>    * needs-reply == needs-fixing
<barry>    * merge-approved == approve
<barry>    * merge-conditional == approve + comment
<barry>  * If there's time, the old boring script
<barry>    * Next meeting
<barry>    * Action items
<barry>    * Queue status
<barry>    * Mentoring update
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Agreement on statuses:
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Agreement on statuses:
<BjornT> me
<gmb> me
<barry> at the asiapac meeting, i explained what we'd agreed from last week on the mapping between our review status and m-p statuses
<barry> everyone there agreed with our mapping
<barry> so i guess that makes it official
<barry> any comments or other thoughts?
<flacoste> can you remind us of that mapping?
<danilos> flacoste: it's up in the agenda
<danilos> :)
<flacoste> doh
<barry> :)
<barry> silence is assent :)
<barry> that's all i have except for the boring stuff.  does anybody have anything not on the agenda?
<danilos> yeah
<danilos> I wonder about how do we see if there are branches waiting for review in merge-proposals?
<barry> danilos: the floor is yours
<barry> danilos: they mythical dashboard
<danilos> I've tried digging that up, but was unable to find it once I cleared general queue yesterday
<barry> s/they/the/
<danilos> ok, so it's actually not there?
<danilos> can we maybe agree to put branches in 'Mature' until it's there?
<danilos> or some other status
<abentley> danilos: Other that this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/+merges ?
<danilos> abentley: that doesn't show me only unassigned ones
<barry> abentley: that's a good page.  i can already tell that the separate approve step doesn't work 'cause no one set it ;/
 * sinzui forgot to type me
<sinzui> me
<abentley> danilos: All of them will be assigned to Launchpad Developers by default.
<danilos> abentley: ok, so the only missing bit is that we need to update merge proposal statuses to 'Approved', right?
<bac> me
<danilos> and, can we make this URL more visible? I tried getting something along those lines
<abentley> danilos: Right.  When they're reviewed, and ready to be merged.
<abentley> danilos: It's the "12 branches       proposed for merging into this one." link on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<danilos> abentley: ok, thanks
<barry> anything else?
<danilos> so, my suggestion would be to make reviewers set "Approved" as well
<danilos> barry: nope, that's it from me
<barry> danilos: +
<barry> +
<abentley> barry: How do I subscribe to the new wiki page?
<barry> jeebus.  +1
<barry> abentley: that's a very good question.  i tried to find it and couldn't
<bigjools> you can't!  the price of progress ...
 * barry has a BIG LIST of issues with the new wiki
<abentley> +1.  Thought that was already done.
<barry> abentley: go to your profile page, scroll down to subscriptions and add .* to the list :)
<rockstar> abentley: there's a bug for it, we talked about it yesterday.
<barry> rockstar: a bug for wiki subscription?
<barry> someone wake rockstar :)
<barry> anyway...
<barry> if there's nothing else, i just want to run through the outstanding action items from like, last decade
<BjornT> barry: i have a small agenda item as well (or rather a question)
<barry> BjornT: cool, go ahead
<BjornT> when are we going to evaluate how the merge proposals are going, and which issues are the most important (for the LP team as a whole) to fix?
<barry> BjornT: great question.  i'm inclined to say let's do the evaluation at the beginning of '09.  your thoughts?
<BjornT> barry: well, i was hoping sooner, so that we could get the most important fixes in the next milestone :)
<barry> BjornT: :)
<barry> BjornT: i'm okay with that.  what about doing that for the next round of reviewer meetings?
<BjornT> barry: sure
<barry> iow, people should come prepared to discuss/lobby for their top m-p bugs
<bigjools> diffs plz
<barry> we can spend next week's meeting prioritizing them for us
<barry> bigjools: bug numbers plz :)
<bigjools> haha :)
<BjornT> barry: maybe we should tell everyone to pick their 1-2 top bugs, in an attempt to limit the discussions?
<barry> BjornT: yes, good idea
<abentley> barry: We can decide here what lp reviewers consider high priority.  Please don't expect the code team to adopt those priorities verbatim.
<flacoste> abentley: that's for sure
<barry> [ACTION] everyone come to next week's meeting with your top 1-2 merge-proposal bug numbers
<MootBot> ACTION received:  everyone come to next week's meeting with your top 1-2 merge-proposal bug numbers
<barry> abentley: right
<abentley> barry: Or alternatively, we could have a meeting where thumper was involved.
<barry> abentley: we should do that, but only after we've agreed among ourselves
<abentley> And then the outcome might be clearer.
<barry> abentley: and remember i have asiapac meetings with thumper and co on monday nights (i know you know that :)
<barry> well, /my/ monday nights
<BjornT> abentley: agreed, the priorities we come up with here only serves for guidelines. i don't think thumper needs to be in this meeting.
<abentley> Okay.
<barry> any other topics not on the agenda?
 * bigjools raises hand
<bigjools> can I nominate a new reviewer?
<barry> bigjools: of course!
<bigjools> good - Muharem wants to start.
<bigjools> he's looking for a mentor right now
<bigjools> OAO
<barry> bigjools: +1. let me know if he can't round someone up
<bigjools> copy that
<barry> anything else?
<barry> 5...4...3...2...1
<barry> [TOPIC] action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  action items
<barry> please tell me if we should continue these or just forget they ever happened
<barry>  * flacoste and foundations to look into techniques for eliminating back-patching of schema types (avoiding circular imports)
 * bigjools would love that --^
 * barry too, and he doesn't think it's that hard
<flacoste> hmm, yeah, i forgot about that
<flacoste> barry, patch is welcome ;-)
<barry> flacoste: ah, a challenge! :)
<bigjools> wow, OSS fever :)
<barry> flacoste: sounds like the perfect thing to do while on hold waiting for your isp to un-fsck you
<barry> so we'll continue that one
<barry>  * rockstar to take discussion of adding launchpadlib tests for exposed api to ml
 * barry thinks rockstar fell asleep again :)
<barry>  * abentley to investigate current code coverage tools for lp tests
<rockstar> barry, well, we discussed it at the Epic.
<abentley> Current tools don't do what I want.
<barry> rockstar: good.  i will remove it from the agenda! thanks
<barry> abentley: cool, you've investigated so i can take it off the agenda :)
<flacoste> rockstar: could you file a bug about allowing launchpadlib to speak directly to the publisher for testing purpose?
<rockstar> flacoste, sure.
<abentley> What I want is a way to know whether a given test command exercises all the new code in a patch.
<flacoste> rockstar: that's the main blocker to allow this
<rockstar> Okay.
<barry> i think that's it.  if there are no objections we can end early today
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:37.
<barry> thanks everyone!
<bigjools> cheers
<mars> thanks barry
<barry> see ya back at the ranch
#launchpad-meeting 2008-11-20
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<sinzui> me
<gmb> me
<gmb> (in for intellectronica)
<henninge_> me
<flacoste> me
<bigjools> me
<Ursinha> erm
<Ursinha> me?
<mrevell> me
<matsubara> stub, herb, henninge?
<stub> me
<matsubara> rockstar: ?
<henninge_> me!
<herb> me
<rockstar> me
<rockstar> Sorry, was ill yesterday, still not at 1[[%
<rockstar> 100%
<matsubara> all right, everyone is here
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Next meeting
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (DBA contact)
<matsubara> so next meeting, same time next week?
<matsubara> I guess that's a yes
<matsubara> all right
<matsubara> [topic] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara> * rockstar to work with beuno re: critical loggerhead (bug 156453)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<matsubara> rockstar: any news about that one?
<rockstar> matsubara, working on it.
<Ursinha> +1
<rockstar> I don't think it's something that's going to happen overnight.
<Ursinha> rockstar, is it really critical?
<rockstar> Ursinha, well, yes.
<matsubara> rockstar: any eta?
<rockstar> I bet the LOSAs think it's psat Critical.
<henninge> me again
<rockstar> matsubara, until we're sure what the problem is, I can't give you an ETA.
<matsubara> rockstar: or can you give us regular status report on the bug report itself? critical bugs shouldn't be left like nobody is looking at them
 * herb definitely thinks it's critical.
<herb> particularly since I got a page about it right before the meeting. :)
<rockstar> matsubara, I don't really have much to report on it.
<rockstar> It's easy to make it leak memory, it's hard to see where it is leaking memory.
<Ursinha> rockstar, nothing, like partial reports, what are you guys thinking to do
<Ursinha> ?
<Ursinha> oh
<Ursinha> see
<matsubara> rockstar: by looking at the report it seems that it's been stuck since 2008-11-06
<rockstar> matsubara, I can put "Still working on this" every once in a while.  I just don't have specifics, unfortunately.
<matsubara> right
<rockstar> Okay, I'll do that.
<matsubara> thanks rockstar
<matsubara> [TOPIC]  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Oops report & Critical Bugs
 * matsubara hands the mic to Ursinha 
<Ursinha> ok
<Ursinha> mics make me nervous
 * bigjools waits for the Karaoke
<Ursinha> have two bugs and one timeout
<Ursinha> matsubara's bug: 300320
<Ursinha> argh
<Ursinha> bug 300320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300320 in launchpad-foundations "mailman oops directory permission keep getting reset" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300320
<matsubara> that's not critical but it's blocking our work
<Ursinha> so the bot isn't here
<matsubara> I've asked herb to fix the permission
<Ursinha> hahaha
<Ursinha> ok
<Ursinha> so matsubara filed this one
<matsubara> but we need to find out what's resetting the permission every once in a while
<herb> matsubara: trying to do some debugging on that, but will reset the permissions after the meeting.
<Ursinha> matsubara, indeed, just got one of these before the meeting
<matsubara> thanks herb. let me know any news on the report please
<matsubara> flacoste: I'm not sure that's a foundations or registry issue, btw
<Ursinha> ok
<sinzui> Bug 300183 is critical. I just made it critical
<ubottu> Bug 300183 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/300183 is private
<flacoste> matsubara: registry
<Ursinha> the other is for bugs, bug 300324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300324 in malone "Bug 297388 OOPSing because had its 0 comment deleted" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300324
 * Ursinha kicks ubottu 
<flacoste> sinzui: you are aware of bug 300320?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300320 in launchpad-foundations "mailman oops directory permission keep getting reset" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300320
<matsubara> flacoste: I'll re-assign and coordinate with barry and sinzui then if it's a code or LP config problem. thanks
<Ursinha> it's the bug regarding that bug that had its comment 0 deleted accidentally
<gmb> Ursinha: I've just triaged that one.
<gmb> The simple fix is to delete all of bug 297388's subscribers
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/297388/+text)
<gmb> and to mark it private
<gmb> hush, ubottu
<sinzui> flacoste: I saw it today. I believed it related install problem that is bug 300183
<ubottu> Bug 300183 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/300183 is private
<gmb> Doing that will make it invisible, to all intents and purposes.
<stub> The OOPS dir permissions are probably being reset by rsync, so the fix is to ensure permissions are set correctly on forster or to tell rsync to make everything locally world readable
<Ursinha> gmb, thanks, it's really annoying and I'm just waiting for some nice bugs guy to solve that for us
<gmb> Ursinha: Ultimately we want to fix bug 297411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297411 in malone "Delete a given bug" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297411
<Ursinha> hahaha you just caused an oops
<gmb> But it's not easy to do.
 * Ursinha kicks ubottu again
<matsubara> thanks stub.
<Ursinha> gmb, I saw BjornT 's comment
<Ursinha> gmb, but for now we need something to stop this bug to oops
<stub> gmb: If we only hit the red button for spam, we can do it by changing a load of constraints to ON DELETE CASCADE.
<Ursinha> it's filling the summaries with oopses
<gmb> Ursinha: Well, hiding it should do that.
<gmb> Because veeryone will get "you can't access this bug" eros.
<gmb> Erk.
<gmb> Waaaay wrong word, there.
<gmb> *errors
<Ursinha> gmb, hm
<Ursinha> gmb, is it the easiest thing to do?
<gmb> Ursinha: Yes. By far.
<gmb> The trouble is that the Bug table has a lot of dependencies
<gmb> And the dependencies also have a lot of dependencies
<gmb> So we have to find all the things that might depend upon the Bug record before we can DELETE it.
<Ursinha> gmb, well, but do you need that when hiding?
<Ursinha> considering hiding != deleting
<gmb> UPDATE Bug SET private = True WHERE id = 287411;
<gmb> DELETE FROM BugSubscription WHERE bug = 297411;
<gmb> (yes, the first number was wrong)
<gmb> And that should do it.
<Ursinha> gmb, making it private will prevent privileged people to get the oops?
<matsubara> gmb: can you add that to LaunchpadProductionStatus page and ask the Losas to run it?
<gmb> Good question.
<gmb> matsubara: Sure.
<stub> gmb: But we can ignore a lot of the dependencies - if this is spam protection, those dependencies won't exist.
<matsubara> [action] gmb to add sql to hide bug 297411 as a fix for bug 300324
<MootBot> ACTION received:  gmb to add sql to hide bug 297411 as a fix for bug 300324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297411 in malone "Delete a given bug" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300324 in malone "Bug 297388 OOPSing because had its 0 comment deleted" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300324
<gmb> stub: Is there a way to do a DELETE without Postgres erroring on un-deleted dependenices?
<Ursinha> another oops coming..
<matsubara> shit, that action is wrong
<matsubara> [action] gmb to add sql to hide bug 297388 as a fix for bug 300324
<MootBot> ACTION received:  gmb to add sql to hide bug 297388 as a fix for bug 300324
<gmb> Ursinha: If ubottu listens to its own drivel.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/297388/+text)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (https://launchpad.net/bugs/297388/+text)
<gmb> Damn.
<stub> gmb: No, but we can put up with an oops in that case since an admin is hitting the button when they shouldn't
<Ursinha> arrrrr
<gmb> stub: I'm not quite sure that I'm on your wavelength here. Are you talking about a fix for the OOPS Ursinha raised or for bug 297411 in general?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297411 in malone "Delete a given bug" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297411
 * gmb avoids another OOPS
<stub> gmb: Bug deletion in general (so wrong channel I guess)
<matsubara> Ursinha: anything else?
<gmb> stub: Ah right. Yes, let's talk about that elsewhere and not pollute the meeting.
<Ursinha> thanks gmb :P
<matsubara> I think we can discuss the bug deletion bug in the mailing list or whatever. it's not a simple fix anyway
<Ursinha> matsubara, I have one timeout oops
<Ursinha> OOPS-1055EC45
<Ursinha> I'd like someone to take a look on it
<Ursinha> few occurrences but high sql time, after the rollout
<Ursinha> ubottu, I hate you man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i hate you man
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1055EC45
<matsubara> sinzui: ^
<matsubara> can you take a look?
<Ursinha> I have an incredible lag today
<sinzui> yuck
<flacoste> matsubara: could you make the left pane on that page viewport fixed (so that it is always available wherever you are on the oops)?
<flacoste> matsubara: the oops report page i mean
<Ursinha> flacoste, good idea
<matsubara> flacoste: yeah, got that. will do
<matsubara> flacoste: and thanks for the suggestion :-)
<matsubara> [action] ursinha to file a bug about OOPS-1055EC45 and coordinate with Registry to get it fixed
<Ursinha> this is all from me
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ursinha to file a bug about OOPS-1055EC45 and coordinate with Registry to get it fixed
<matsubara> let's move on then
<matsubara> thanks Ursinha and everyone else
<matsubara> [topic] * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<sinzui> matsubara: flacoste I can pass this to Edwin because I think he has  day for this.
<herb>  2008-11-19: Rolled out r7316 to production.
<herb> - Bugs #118625 and #156453 continue to be a problem causing us to restart codebrowse on a number of ocassions this week. As we discussed earlier.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<herb> - We can probably mark bug #247227 as Fix Released since the app servers have been stable for several weeks now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<ubottu> Bug 247227 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/247227 is private
<herb> - Do we have a decision on if/when there will be a re-roll?
<Ursinha> thanks guys
<matsubara> thanks sinzui
<matsubara> Ursinha: add that the report ^ :-)
<matsubara> s/the/to the/
<Ursinha> matsubara, will do
<matsubara> herb: I talk to kiko about it today and let you know
<matsubara> about the re-roll I mean
<herb> matsubara: ok
<Ursinha> I'll ask him to join
<kiko-fud> yes dears
<Ursinha> <herb> - Do we have a decision on if/when there will be a re-roll?
<kiko-fud> tonight 22:00 UTC if at all
<kiko-fud> I have spoken
<matsubara> cool. thanks kiko-fud
<Ursinha> ok, great
<matsubara> thanks herb
<Ursinha> thanks kiko-fud
<matsubara> [topic] * DBA report (DBA contact)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (DBA contact)
<herb> thanks Ursinha, matsubara, kiko-fud
<herb> et al
 * matsubara hands the mic to stub 
<stub> Our replica production database built happily, and maintaining the replica does not seem to be adding noticable load. My worries about diskspace where thankfully unfounded.
<stub> We may find that chokecherry's load is too high when we start the appservers using the replica during staging rebuilds. If this turns out to be the case, we have the choice of not using the replica or moving staging somewhere else.
<stub> oot
<matsubara> stub: and the plan is to have that on production next cycle?
<stub> Its just a config change - we can switch it on whenever.
<matsubara> cool.
<stub> I've got a branch prepared with the config changes and kiko knows already
<matsubara> Ursinha: ^ got your answer for waht you asked me yesterday? :-0
<matsubara> :-)
<matsubara> great
<Ursinha> matsubara, yes :)
<matsubara> thanks stub
<matsubara> anything else before I close?
<flacoste> matsubara: i'll land that branch
<Ursinha> thanks matsubara and statik
<Ursinha> errr
<Ursinha> and stub
<Ursinha> sorry statik
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:35.
<rockstar> Thanks matsubara
<Ursinha> thanks matsubara
<Ursinha> thanks guys
<henninge> thanks Ursinha, don't forget to turn off the mic! ;)
<Ursinha> henninge, :D
#launchpad-meeting 2009-11-19
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:00. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<matsubara> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<Chex> me
<gary_poster> me
<matsubara> stub, rockstar, noodles775, sinzui allenap: hi
<sinzui> me
<matsubara> hmm I think rockstar is at the UDS, so apologies from the code team
<noodles775> me
<stub> me
<matsubara> same thing for ursula, danilos and bigjools
<allenap> me
<matsubara> ok, everyone is here. let's continue
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
<matsubara>  * Proposed items
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara> * Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<matsubara> [action] Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to send one email to lp list explaining the qa-tags experiment
<matsubara> re-adding since it's not done yet
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<matsubara> registry:
<matsubara> • https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/485237
<matsubara> code:
<matsubara> • https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/480000
<matsubara> foundations
<matsubara> • https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/485318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485237 in launchpad-registry "OOPS - KeyError: 'link' - in person-index.pt" [High,Triaged]
<matsubara> bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480000 in launchpad-code "OOPS deleting a branch" [Undecided,New]
<matsubara> • https://launchpad.net/bugs/453203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485318 in launchpad-foundations "POSTToNonCanonicalURL error using bazaar client" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453203 in apport "UnicodeDecodeError in +filebug: unexpected code byte" [High,In progress]
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to chase someone from code team about bug 480000
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to chase someone from code team about bug 480000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480000 in launchpad-code "OOPS deleting a branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480000
<sinzui> bug 485237 is an easy fix. it will land in a couple days
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485237 in launchpad-registry "OOPS - KeyError: 'link' - in person-index.pt" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485237
<matsubara> gary_poster, can you check if 485318 is actually a foundations issue or not?
<matsubara> looks like code
<gary_poster> matsubara: looking
<matsubara> thanks sinzui, you're an *
 * noodles775 wants to be an asterisk too
<allenap> matsubara: I just marked bug 453203 as Won't Fix for malone; https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/453203/comments/10 has an explanation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453203 in apport "UnicodeDecodeError in +filebug: unexpected code byte" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453203 in apport "UnicodeDecodeError in +filebug: unexpected code byte" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453203
<matsubara> allenap, how's the progress on 453203 one coming along? I got an email from an user saying that he can't file bugs
<matsubara> thanks allenap
<matsubara> noodles775, I meant it as an star. :-)
 * matsubara doesn't know the unicode for a real star 
<noodles775> matsubara: yeah, I figured, it was just the 'an' rather than 'a' that forced 'asterisk' for me ;)
<matsubara> hehe
<matsubara> we had a few script failures
<matsubara> one on librarian log parser
<matsubara> which salgado is fixing
<matsubara> and another one on code scripts, which I'll have to chase later
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to chase code people about code script failures (create-merge-proposals, branch puller and update branches)
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to chase code people about code script failures (create-merge-proposals, branch puller and update branches)
<gary_poster> matsubara: it is not clear whether bug 485318 is Foundations or Code.  It could probably go to either.  My impression is that this is a "person did something wrong and we made an OOPS rather than simply returning a 404".  If that's the case, responsibility is not clear to me.  Foundations can take it, unless Code claims it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485318 in launchpad-foundations "POSTToNonCanonicalURL error using bazaar client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485318
<matsubara> noodles775, found it: ⋆
<noodles775> :-)
<matsubara> gary_poster, indeed, it looks like it should be a 404. I'll ask someone from Code to take a look and comment in the bug
<gary_poster> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> [action] matsubara to ask someone from code about bug 485318
<MootBot> ACTION received:  matsubara to ask someone from code about bug 485318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485318 in launchpad-foundations "POSTToNonCanonicalURL error using bazaar client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485318
<matsubara> and we have 0 critical bugs! yay!
<gary_poster> yay :-)
<matsubara> that's all for this section. thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Chex> hello everyone, not much to report today:
<Chex> - Python 2.5 upgrade: 2.5 upgraded on edge now, we are continuing the upgrade process.
<Chex> - LP incidents of note:
<Chex>         ; CP 8650 rolled out to lpnet, loganberry
<Chex>         ; CP 8651 rolled out to ppa build-master ftpmaster
<Chex> and thats all for me, any questions??
<gary_poster> Chex, have the number of segfaults lately in production been unusually high?
<gary_poster> My impression is that they have
<sinzui> When will staging be updated?
<gary_poster> We have a tentative but reasonable diagnosis of one of four
<Chex> gary_poster: you mean the lp net app server processes correct? Yes there seem to be more happening now, yes, but I have not looked closely at them.
<matsubara> Chex, did you find out or chase the cause for the git imports failures in the IncidentLog?
<gary_poster> CHex: yes, lp net app.  Yeah, I have a placeholder bug for the unknown three.  Thanks.
<Chex> sinzui: staging update is running now
<sinzui> \o/
<Chex> matsubara: no I did not look at that, I can look into that for you?
<Chex> gary_poster: ok, sounds good then.
<matsubara> Chex, I think thumper could have a look. can you coordinate with him to check what's up with that?
<Chex> matsubara: yes of course, I can do that.
<matsubara> thanks Chex
<matsubara> [action] Chex to talk to thumper about the multiple git import failures on the importd
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Chex to talk to thumper about the multiple git import failures on the importd
<matsubara> I think that's all from the losas
<matsubara> thanks Chex
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> DB sanitization is taking longer than expected - runtime is around 3 days so turnaround testing tweaks is rather long.
<stub> Staging database restores are still being worked on - patches are all in db-devel so things should be improved next time the restore kicks in.
<stub> oot
<stub> next!
<matsubara> mthaddon will like the db sanitization thing
<matsubara> he recently requested it in a bug report
<gary_poster> a surprising number of people want it
<matsubara> stub, let him know when the test runs are done
<stub> k
<matsubara> all right, so no questions for stub
<matsubara> thank you stub
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<matsubara> we have no proposed items
<matsubara> which brings this meeting to an end
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:25.
#launchpad-meeting 2010-11-24
<salgado> hi bac, I've got a physio appt in 1h so I'm going to miss the reviewers meeting
<gary_poster> did I miss the "no meeting" email?
 * henninge looks
<adeuring> gary_poster: we would be two then ;)
<gary_poster> :-) ok
<jelmer> I don't recall seeing one
 * gmb doesn't remember seeing one.
<henninge> nix
<gary_poster> is bac still da man during his big trip, or is someone else sometimes in charge?
<henninge> == nuttin'
<allenap> Is bac travelling, or at least preparing to travel?
 * gary_poster can look at canonicaldmin calendar I guess
<henninge> gary_poster: He used to delegate to rockstar
<gary_poster> heh, who is U1 now
<henninge> .. right
<gary_poster> he is on holiday today
<gary_poster> I move that the meeting is, uh, adjourned before it started
<gmb> WFM.
<jtv> "be"
<allenap> +1 for gary_poster's suggestion.
<henninge> +1
<abentley> +1
<henninge> jtv: say "+1"
 * gary_poster wonders what quorum is ;-)
<jtv> +1
<jelmer> +1
<gmb> jtv: You're right, but hush.
<gmb> +1
<gmb> Motion carried, I'd say.
<gary_poster> oh, yes, be, thanks jtv :-)
<jtv> gary_poster: we'd have to convene a reviewers meeting to figure _that_ out, so shut up.  :)
<gary_poster> lol
<jtv> :-P
<gary_poster> ok bye all ;-)
<henninge> see you next week
#launchpad-meeting 2010-11-25
<Ursinha> fala mano
